# Am I pushing my GSD too hard? How much heat can she handle?



## louisa (Jan 15, 2013)

So, I have a german shepherd. She's medium to long hair. 
We're in South Australia and my dad likes to walk her through the bush, but he likes to walk when its hot.
It's around 35 degrees, which is 95 farenheight. He'll walk her in that sort of heat and over for about an hour. 
The bush is more a hike, it's got hills and all that.
Although she's been walking that track all her life, she's getting old and reaching 8 years old soon.

I literally just can't stop the dog from going, because my dad encourages her and she doesn't understand that she cant handle the heat for that long.

Will she get heatstroke? Or can she handle the heat? Please help.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Keep her hydrated.


----------



## louisa (Jan 15, 2013)

No one?


----------



## louisa (Jan 15, 2013)

Mrs.K said:


> Keep her hydrated.


Is that really all I have to do?


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wouldn't do it. 95 is pretty hot for a young dog to take a stroll.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

louisa said:


> Is that really all I have to do?


Just google how to recognize a heat stroke, print it out and give it to your father 


Dog Heatstroke Survival Guide

Heat Stroke | Dog Heat Strokes | Canine Heat Stroke Information

Recognizing and treating heat exhaustion in dogs.

http://dogs.about.com/od/dogandpuppyhealth/qt/heatstroke.htm


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I won't take my dogs out until late evening in the summer. 

I work in the foothills of Colorado, I have seen young labs come in dead from heatstroke in 90-95 degree weather after going on long hikes. No way would I risk it with a breed that has a thick double coat. 

Plenty of water and rest, sticking to shade as much as possible is the best advice I can give other then don't do it. It's irresponsible, IMHO


----------



## Benny (Dec 13, 2012)

To hot. To easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

if she is acclimated to the heat and he knows what to look for as far as heat stroke, then I wouldn't worry as much. As you said, she wants to go. Does he amble along as he walks? Or does he hike like it's a military drill? That also makes a huge difference.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> if she is acclimated to the heat and he knows what to look for as far as heat stroke, then I wouldn't worry as much. As you said, she wants to go. Does he amble along as he walks? Or does he hike like it's a military drill? That also makes a huge difference.


Ditto. 

She's turning eight. Sounds like she's been doing it for quite a while now and is accustomed to the heat. She hasn't had a heat stroke yet. 

Like I said, make sure she stays hydrated, print out the heat stroke information and you are good to go


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I think snakes would worry me as much if not more than the heat  
Around 35 degree on an easy walk she should be fine - but if you get into the high 30s or low 40s I'd not take her (geez it's to hot for a human to go walking in that heat  )


----------

